
People believe in evolution, just not for humans - cinquemb
https://gnxp.nofe.me/2017/08/30/people-believe-in-evolution-just-not-for-humans/
======
szemet
It would be stupid not to believe evolution for humans but believe it for all
other species. I'm not american but pretty sure that this can't be the
standard liberal view.

What is my view (and perhaps many others share it), is that human life is
simply lived in a different abstraction level. Like when you program, you work
with numbers and text and logical values and usually you do not have to care
that there are electrons down there. You can express things at this
abstraction level, that could not be understand by any human using just the
lower physical level. E.g. most of the time you just can't fix an operating
system bug with a screwdriver...

Similarly, in my everyday personal life I usually work with my emotions,
thoughts etc. For example if I have a desire for family or child, even if I
know, that the physical implementation of this desire have an undoubtedly
strong evolutionary origin, I don't work on that low level, why should I? I
could decide what to do with my desire at the same high level where it appears
to me (as I would would fix most OS bugs in the source code), even if I would
never heard about evolution - as did many people before Darwin.

Of course every true fact can be useful sometimes, and social problems may be
handled at the evolutionary level too. But I'm not sure how far it could get
us. We may (should?) experiment, but social darwinism have a bad reputation
since the WWII, and it is hard to do anything against this. (Maybe the large
business behind genetic engineering will change the picture...)

------
adrianratnapala
I don't get how Razib gets from his data to his interpretation that there is a
crypto-creationist attitude among left-wingers.

For one thing, the data his presents does not address the left-right axis, but
rather a christianity-non-christianity one. And even then, his graph shows
that almost all people who think the bible is a "a book of fables" also
believe that both humans and elephants evolved from other animals.

You could look at the converse statistic, and say that among non-christians,
people are three three times more likely to to believe in human creationism
than elephant creationism. But that would not be surprising if these non-
christians contain a large contingent of muslims, jews, hindus, daoists,
zoroastrians, rastafarians etc.

------
Gys
> In other words, presenting evolution in a non-human context reduces
> resistance.

Yes, that sounds very human like. We are special ;-)

